# [Wallpapers] For Redemption Rom ICS



## mrZoSo (Jan 4, 2012)

Decided to make a thread to consolidate the wallpapers being made for Redemption Rom ICS, instead of clogging the actual Rom thread with the walls.
Feel free to add to it








Please try and use thumbnail versions that link to the full size image. Thanks.

If you haven't tried the ROM, it's one of the best AOSP Roms out there! No heavy UI modding, but efficiently optimized 'under the hood'.
It runs very very smooth and has great support by the developer 'HeyItsLou'! 
Check it out here:​[ROM] Redemption Rom ICS​
Now on to the walls!​
 .  .  . ​
 .  .  . ​
 .  .  . ​
 .  .  . ​
 .  .  . ​


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Not running RR, but just wanted to say nice work! ;-)

Sent from my GalaxyNexus


----------



## mrZoSo (Jan 4, 2012)

@blaine07- thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

@mrZoSo Awesome job bud! I linked this page in my OP keep up the great work.


----------



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

My personal favorite http://goo.gl/HMyTN


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

You stole my avatar! Haha here's the one I made.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mrZoSo (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Lou!
I should get a few more up in the next couple days.



Gil Smash said:


> You stole my avatar!


LOL, that's why I made it.
I posted it in the ROM thread a while back, guess you missed it


----------



## cebosound (Dec 28, 2011)

good idea to post seperate thread. some super nice wallpapers. I used one of them to customize a theme for "Go SMS Pro".


----------



## mrZoSo (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks cebosound!
I added a few more.


----------



## mrZoSo (Jan 4, 2012)

.  .  . 

 .  .  .


----------



## mrZoSo (Jan 4, 2012)

Update with a couple more images.


----------

